# Kühlerleistung herunterschrauben?



## Udo (13. März 2002)

Hallo Leute!

Wie kann ich die leistung meines Kühlers reduzieren?
Ich denke das wird so funktionieren das man ihm weniger Strom gibt, aber ich hab keine Ahnung wo und wie oder mit welcher Software ich das einstellen kann!

Bitte helft mir!!

THX!!


----------



## Nils Hitze (13. März 2002)

*Ich wusste doch, daß ..*

ich noch irgendwo den Link rumliegen hatte.

http://www.viikatemies.de/friends/case/default.php?page=inc_fil_h2s_luf.html


----------



## Udo (13. März 2002)

Danke für deinen Tipp!

Hab jetzt aber gehört das das im Bios oder mit einem Prog auch funzen soll, aber weiß nicht mit welchem!!

Hab ein Epox 8KHA+
        Athlon XP 1700+
        Global WIN WBK38 CPU-Kühler (Sockel A), bis XP 2000+

Hat einer vielleicht eine Idee mit welchen Prog das funzen könnte??

Währe für eure Hilfe sehr Dankbar!


----------



## Nils Hitze (14. März 2002)

*Soweit ich weiß .. (was nicht viel heißt)*

gibt es keine Möglichkeit die Lüfter über eine
Software anzusteuern. Immerhin sind Lüfter im
Regelfall an die Stromkabel gekoppelt und ich 
habe noch niemanden den Strom über Software
steuern sehen .. 

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das auch für direkt 
ans Mainboard angeschlossene Lüfter gilt. Aber
da es hier meistens eh nur 2 Anschlüsse gibt, ist
das auch eher ein Tropfen auf dem heißen .. 

Kauf dir im Elektrikfachhandel einen vernünftigen
Regler von 7V bis 12V und bau dir den ein .. 

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## CoG (15. März 2002)

wieso kühlerleistung runterdrehen? isser dir zu kalt?
ne spaß beisteite ich nehme an der ist dir zu laut..

also eine softwareregelung des stromses ist bis zum heutigen datum
in otto-normal PCs nicht möglich 
du könntest aber mal bei den diversen pc-tuning seiten nach speziellen
adapterkabeln für lüfter kucken ... da gibts welche die haben verschiedene widerstände integriert um die rotationsgeschwindigkeit der lüfter zu drosseln ... ne andere möglichkeit währe die , ein potensiometer zwischenzuhängen , über diesen du je nach auslastung die drehzahl regeln kannst oder wenn du ein bisschen mehr ausgeben willst kannst du dir eine aktive lüftersteuerung besorgen , die regelt dann abhängig von der temp die lüfterdrehzahl...

oder wenn du richtig was gutes haben willst hohl dir ein petier(oder so ähnlich geschrieben) element da bruchst du nicht so ein lauten lüfter, da du hier bloß die entstehende des elements kühlen mußt


----------



## Nils Hitze (15. März 2002)

*Peltierelement ..*

heißt das Ding und wenn du nur eines kaufst,
wirst du damit ganz sicher nicht auf den grünen
Zeig (der Stromsparer und Overclocker) kommen,
denn ein Peltierelement ist nichts anderes als
eine Pumpe die Wärme von einer Seite zur anderen
fördert. 

heiß (lufttemperatur)
----------
kalt (prozessor)

Wie du siehst muss man, wie bei einer normalen Pumpe
auch, auf der einen Seite noch immer warme Luft weg-
schaffen, sonst kommt es zum Hitzestau und das ganze
Geld für ein Peltierelement hat nichts gebracht.

Also zurück zum Reißbrett bzw. zu Google und dann
mal ein bisschen Nachdenken bevor du einfach nachplapperst,
was du hörst. Hätte der liebe Udo sich nämlich jetzt freude-
strahlend ein solches Element gekauft, seinen Lüfter weg-
geschmissen und seinen Rechner angeschaltet hätten wir 
ihn wohl erst wieder gelesen, wenn er einen neuen Prozessor
gekauft hätte.

Kommen wir zum Thema : 
 Kauf dir, wie mehrfach geraten, eine vernünftige Steuerung
 für deine Lüfter bzw. gib etwas Geld aus und kauf dir 
 geregelte Lüfter (mit integrierter Regelung)

Ich habe im Moment 5 Enermaxx 80 mm Lüfter auf 7V in meinem
Gehäuse und erfreue mich der angenehmen Temperaturen und der
erträglichen Lautstärke.

Pfote, Kojote

http://www.cooling-systems.de/octuning/peltier3.htm
http://www.pc-cooling.de/enermax/em001.htm


----------



## CoG (15. März 2002)

ich würde sagen - falsch interpretiert...



ich nie dazu geraten den lüfter wegzulassen sondern einen leistungsschwächeren lüfter ,der nicht so ein hohes eigengeräusch hat, zu benutzen  



und hier  nocheinmal eine genaue beschreibung was ein solches element eigendlich ist

Was ist ein Peltierelement?
Peltierelemente - (Thermoelektrische Elemente, Thermoelektrische Module, TEC, Peltier) sind thermoelektische Halbleiterbauteile, die den Effekt ausnutzen, dass ein Stromfluss durch unterschiedliche Leiter eine Temperaturdifferenz zwischen den Kontaktstellen erzeugt. Einfach erklärt, kann man sich ein Peltierelement wie eine Wärmepumpe vorstellen, welche Wärme von der einen Seite auf die andere Seite befördert. Die eine Seite des Peltierelementes wird dadurch kalt, die andere Seite dagegen - natürlich - warm. Die "kalte Seite" des Peltierelemetes kann somit zur Kühlung von Bauteilen verwendet werden, wogegen die "warme Seite" wiederum selbst aktiv gekühlt werden muß, um die Wärme abzuführen und einen Wärmerückfluß innerhalb des Peltierelementes zu verhindern.

es ist also keine Pumpe sondern nur mit einer vergleichbar
also erst lesen dann denken und dann schreiben....

in diesem sinne...


----------



## Nils Hitze (15. März 2002)

*und was habe ich deiner ..*

Meinung nach geschrieben ?



> denn ein Peltierelement ist nichts anderes als
> eine Pumpe die Wärme von einer Seite zur anderen
> fördert.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht habe ich dich falsch verstanden, aber
du musst mich deshalb nicht als Trottel darstellen.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## CoG (15. März 2002)

war nicht meine absicht... wollte diese sache nur nicht auf mir sitzen lassen  ok?


----------



## Nils Hitze (16. März 2002)

Agressionspotential herunterpotentier .. :]


----------

